# FreeBSD 10 remove HD intel graphics 4000



## Miroof (Apr 24, 2014)

Hello everyone,

My notebook's VGA is an Intel HD graphics 4000 and Nvidia Geforce 710 M.  I want to disable my Intel card in FreeBSD because I can't do it in the BIOS.

My `pciconf -lv`:


```
hostb0@pci0:0:0:0:	class=0x060000 card=0xc709144d chip=0x01548086 rev=0x09 hdr=0x00
    
vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    
device     = '3rd Gen Core processor DRAM Controller'
    
class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
pcib1@pci0:0:1:0:	class=0x060400 card=0xc709144d chip=0x01518086 rev=0x09 hdr=0x01
    
vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Xeon E3-1200 v2/3rd Gen Core processor PCI Express Root Port'
    class      = bridge
    
subclass   = PCI-PCI
vgapci1@pci0:0:2:0:	class=0x030000 card=0xc709144d chip=0x01668086 rev=0x09 hdr=0x00
    
vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller'
    class      = display
    
subclass   = VGA
none0@pci0:0:22:0:	class=0x078000 card=0xc709144d chip=0x1e3a8086 rev=0x04 hdr=0x00
    
vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family MEI Controller'
    
class      = simple comms
ehci0@pci0:0:26:0:	class=0x0c0320 card=0xc709144d chip=0x1e2d8086 rev=0x04 hdr=0x00
    
vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller'
    
class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
hdac0@pci0:0:27:0:	
class=0x040300 card=0xc709144d chip=0x1e208086 rev=0x04 hdr=0x00
    
vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller'
    
class      = multimedia
    subclass   = HDA
pcib2@pci0:0:28:0:	
class=0x060400 card=0xc709144d chip=0x1e108086 rev=0xc4 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    
device     = '7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 1'
    
class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
pcib3@pci0:0:28:3:	class=0x060400 card=0xc709144d chip=0x1e168086 rev=0xc4 hdr=0x01
    
vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 4'
    
class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
ehci1@pci0:0:29:0:	class=0x0c0320 card=0xc709144d chip=0x1e268086 rev=0x04 hdr=0x00
    
vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller'
    
class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
isab0@pci0:0:31:0:	class=0x060100 card=0xc709144d chip=0x1e5d8086 rev=0x04 hdr=0x00
    
vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'HM75 Express Chipset LPC Controller'
    class      = bridge
    
subclass   = PCI-ISA
ahci0@pci0:0:31:2:	class=0x010601 card=0xc709144d chip=0x1e038086 rev=0x04 hdr=0x00
    
vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '7 Series Chipset Family 6-port SATA Controller [AHCI mode]'
    
class      = mass storage
    subclass   = SATA
none1@pci0:0:31:3:	class=0x0c0500 card=0xc709144d chip=0x1e228086 rev=0x04 hdr=0x00
    
vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    
subclass   = SMBus
vgapci0@pci0:1:0:0:	class=0x030200 card=0xc709144d chip=0x114010de rev=0xa1 hdr=0x00
    
vendor     = 'NVIDIA Corporation'
    class      = display
    subclass   = 3D
ath0@pci0:2:0:0:	class=0x028000 card=0x4105144d chip=0x0032168c rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
    
vendor     = 'Atheros Communications Inc.'
    device     = 'AR9485 Wireless Network Adapter'
    class      = network
re0@pci0:3:0:0:	class=0x020000 card=0xc709144d chip=0x813610ec rev=0x05 hdr=0x00
    
vendor     = 'Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd.'
    device     = 'RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet[/file]

and if it can be useful

/boot/device.hints

[file]# $FreeBSD: release/10.0.0/sys/amd64/conf/GENERIC.hints 232614 2012-03-06 18:44:52Z bz 
$
hint.fdc.0.at="isa"

hint.fdc.0.port="0x3F0"

hint.fdc.0.irq="6"

hint.fdc.0.drq="2"

hint.fd.0.at="fdc0"

hint.fd.0.drive="0"

hint.fd.1.at="fdc0"

hint.fd.1.drive="1"

hint.atkbdc.0.at="isa"

hint.atkbdc.0.port="0x060"

hint.atkbd.0.at="atkbdc"

hint.atkbd.0.irq="1"

hint.psm.0.at="atkbdc"

hint.psm.0.irq="12"

hint.sc.0.at="isa"

hint.sc.0.flags="0x100"

hint.uart.0.at="isa"

hint.uart.0.port="0x3F8"

hint.uart.0.flags="0x10"

hint.uart.0.irq="4"

hint.uart.1.at="isa"

hint.uart.1.port="0x2F8"

hint.uart.1.irq="3"

hint.ppc.0.at="isa"
```

Thanks guys.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Apr 24, 2014)

If you install x11/nvidia-driver you can use your GeForce 710M. Logical Nvidia will be set as default of the system and will not have any problem with the intel HD 4000. It's no need to delete it. Just will be there doing nothing. Like a hardware that you didn't install the driver.


----------

